# Kodi at the Balloon Festival



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We took Kodi on his first camping trip this weekend... to a balloon festival in RI. He was a trooper... adjusted easily to his crate in the travel trailer, and having his x-pen moved multiple times to keep him in the shade. He also met my brother's dog, Rocky, who is MUCH bigger. (part Basset Hound, part German Shepherd) Rocky was very gentle with him, and rolled over so that Kodi could pounce on him over and over again!<g>

Here are some pix, both of the balloons and of Kodi, with my husband and son, and all tucked into his car seat for the ride home.

Karen


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks like the whole family had fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We did have fun, and it was a good trial run for next week, when we will be camping for the full week. We learned that we need to take both ex-pens along, for one thing... Until he's old enough to be walked in public areas, we need a bigger space than a single ex-pen allows to wear off some of his energy. I spent a LOT of time in the trailer with him, throwing toys the length of the trailer for him to retrieve.<g>

The extra ex-pen will also mean that we can gate off the carpeted bedroom area so that he can roam the rest of the trailer without fear of accidents. (the divider for the bedroom has enough space under it that he can crawl under) Every time I wanted to do that over the weekend, I had to go outside, get the ex-pen and move it inside... a pain in the neck!<g>

The thing that worked out perfectly is that his crate fits easily on one of the bunks, so it is completely out of the way while he's napping and during the night.

We had already had these trips scheduled before we knew we were getting him. I thought about cancelling, but my trainer friend says that the more we expose him to different situations now, the better he will adapt in the future. So off we go! It will mean that I have to hang around the camp site more, and let "the guys" go off on adventures on their own, but that's really OK with me... I could use some down-time with a good book and a cute puppy this summer!

Karen


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen where in MA did you say you live? I think I may have to come over and check on this cute puppy of yours.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We're in Holliston.

I noticed that your Avatar is a photo of one of your dogs jumping. Do you do agility? That's what I hope to do with Kodi. He's starting puppy kindergarten at MasterPeace in Franklin in the middle of August. After that, we'll do more obedience stuff and start their puppy agility classes. (low obstacles so that puppies can't get hurt, bust still get exposed to all the concepts) They have a whole course dedicated to small dogs, so I think it will be a good fit.

We'd love to get together with other MA Hav owners! We'll be home from vacation the second week in August. Any time after that is fine!

Karen


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen yes me and Riley train under Carolyn Barney at Dogs Learning Center in Hudson, well at least I train Riley just puts up with my lack of ability to keep up with him.

Missy has started a thread for our Sept. playdate, it will be on the 12th in Framingham. I hope you guys will be able to make it. Here is the thread:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9495


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, what fun! 

Leeann, pick me up on the way to meet Kodi OK?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Karen where in MA did you say you live? I think I may have to come over and check on this cute puppy of yours.


You better check her thoroughly before she leaves.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy said:


> Karen, what fun!
> 
> Leeann, pick me up on the way to meet Kodi OK?


Beware...Missy is Leeann's accomplice. :evil:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

eep:


irnfit said:


> You better check her thoroughly before she leaves.


Don't worry. We have one of those tracking units set up in the house. Anyone leaves with that puppy and all the alarms go off and the police are there within 30 seconds.:wink:

Besides, he's still little, but he's already getting kind of big (and wiggly) for pockets!

Karen


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Kodi is one adorable little guy!!!! Makes me want another one NOW!!!!! 
Your photos were great! Our balloon festival is coming up in 2 weeks!!! I can't wait!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Where are you? Having been to one balloon festival, I'm hooked. 

Karen


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Great photos!

Kodi is really cute!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! Kodi is adorable!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Kodi looks so cute in his seat belt! Looks like a fun trip!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> Kodi looks so cute in his seat belt! Looks like a fun trip!


Thanks! He's gotten to enjoy riding in the car. I had asked on the forum here about a car seat before I brought him home, and I'm glad I didn't buy one. Pam King makes these great "donut" shaped Havanese-size dog beds that are really poofy and soft. (there are a couple of pictures of Kodi in his in this thread:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9459&highlight=Kodi

I got one from her when I picked Kodi up, and now I'm going to have her make me a couple more. Not only does he love to sleep in his at home, he loves it in the car. I just use the cheap little harness attachment for the seatbelt, and he can curl up or stand up and turn around in his bed but he's still safe and comfy. In practice, the minute he gets in the bed in the car, he settles right in. Pam said she does the same thing with Juego.

The reason he's on a pile of towels rather than the bed in that photo is that "someone" :redface: left it outside in his ex-pen overnight while we were camping, and it got too wet with dew to use without some work. Fortunately, that was just a matter of running it through the washer and dryer, and it was ready to go again!

Karen


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Does Pam make them for anyone? I'd be interested in ordering a couple for Toby!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think so. Why don't you contact Tom and have him ask her.

Karen


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karen, Kodi is adorable, and those were gorgeous pics of the balloons.
Gina


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Just seeing this now, I haven't been on in awhile. We were going to go to the balloon festival but never made it over there that weekend. To bad, maybe we would have run into each other.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What an adorable puppy and what beautiful pictures!

Thanks for sharing!
Beverly


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Too bad! We did run into another family with a Hav... the only one I've seen in the flesh besides Tom and Pam's. He was a very cute all black little guy.

Karen


----------

